# haha:Windows vs. Linux on the Server and the Desktop



## gary4gar (Oct 26, 2006)

i feel pity on this poor guy


> Today I'm going to tackle one of the hottest topics in the industry, comparing Microsoft's latest offerings to the offerings being released by the major Linux players for both network servers and desktop solutions. I am going to steer clear of "total cost of ownership" arguments



*www.divisiontwo.com/articles/mcse2.htm


----------



## GNUrag (Oct 26, 2006)

ROFLMAO,

that was an excellent peice of humor


----------



## drsethi (Oct 26, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> i feel pity on this poor guy


Why do you feel pity?
Windows is used by 95% computer users and they are happy with it.
If you like Linux, you have no right to abuse or pity Windows users.


----------



## The Outsider (Oct 26, 2006)

Final Score:  Windows 5,  Linux 0

LMAO that guy is really screwed


----------



## nitish_mythology (Oct 26, 2006)

This guy is definitely to b pitied...............
He wants a defragmentor and virus scanner!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 26, 2006)

i think he only knows windows (has a MCSE cert too) and thatz y.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 26, 2006)

I rather feel that piece is a parody, looking at the way he's twisted the words. For example 





> Or it would if our pagers weren't constantly going off.





> It's easy to see why XP is considered the ultimate platform for gamers.


No person in his sane mind would say that.


----------



## red_hat (Oct 26, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> i feel pity on this poor guy
> 
> 
> *www.divisiontwo.com/articles/mcse2.htm



I too on a dis guy who passed out MCSE exam
Coz we all know whats truth


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 26, 2006)

i think its very very funny & 

i feel this guy really needs some guidance on buying PC


----------



## mediator (Oct 26, 2006)

ROFLMAOOOOOOOOOOOO! 



> Windows Advanced Server lets me establish and administer global networks consisting of thousands of clients across hundreds of domains, all with a single wizard.


Yea like others servers didn't had that capability. He's so excited that windows adv. server finally lets the desperately longing fanboys  do that.



> Try getting a streaming video, DVD, CD, mp3, wma, and active content player all tightly integrated into a Linux server. Not likely!


Active content?  Neways he forgot about propreitary linux for other things!



> The Windows XP desktop is far more advanced than the laughable "home Linux solutions" from vendors like Mandrake and Lycoris, despite what some open source fascists will tell you


Poor Kid! I really pity his knowledge!



> I'm running XP on the monster rig I use at home--a brand new Compaq mid-tower--and the OS blazes like a Corvette. I especially like the four games it comes with - Hearts, FreeCell (so addictive!), Minesweeper, and Solitaire. It's easy to see why XP is considered the ultimate platform for gamers.


Ok I agree windows is better in gaming area, but that kid is so happy with those 4 games?? Then he'll definitely die when he'll see the list of similar games on Linux! 



> One thing many home computer users are concerned with these days is viruses and all the time they consume. Linux zealots will try to say that their platform isn't plagued by things like email viruses, but with Windows XP I don't gotta worry about emailing viruses to my friends and family at all. The built-in email client Outlook Express does it automatically, in the background.


What does that insanity means?? Is he saying outlook express is more like an antivirus??



> I save a lot of time thanks to Windows XP, which brings me to another area where Linux is lacking.


Gaming?



> *my computer is busily defragging my hard drive, running my virus scanner, and I'm being shown a list of all the latest MS security patches that are being remotely installed on my machine today.*


Poor chap, so much maintainence, time wastage and ordeals he passes thru regularly!!!



> Why doesn't Linux come with any defragmenting tools or virus scanners or Active Backdoor Update like you get with Windows? *These are all must-have features for me.*


ROFLMAO!! Fragmentation,viruses in Linux?? ROFLMAO! Any Linux noob wanna clean his hands here and remove the itchings in the palms??




> Linux is seriously lacking in Internet utilities as well. No way would I run a Linux operating system if it means I can't connect to America Online.


Oh boy! He need a detailed enlightenment of how earlier Unixes connected like that when windows wasn't even born!



> Also, where is Microsoft Office for Linux, Windows Media Player for Linux and Outlook Express for Linux? Nowhere to be found. If I can't type a letter, make a spreadsheet, or email anyone with Linux, why on earth would I ever put it on my desktop?


Windows fanboys in this forum can atleast reply to this!



> Advantage: Windows
> 
> 
> Final Score: Windows 5, Linux 0


Yea rt! Thats funny now!


I dunno why MS certifications decreases the brains of a person, increases his insolence and insanity, nulls his judgement capabilties and makes him a complete retard!


----------



## mehulved (Oct 27, 2006)

Anybody read this *www.divisiontwo.com/articles/windows_no.htm?


----------



## mediator (Oct 27, 2006)

^^ Oh boy, what a fanboy Jorge Lopez is !   He's so excited about the name that he wrote a whole page on it ! He is equivalent to Lalu on OS issues! Have Mercy!


----------



## eddie (Oct 27, 2006)

Great writing...he hides his sarcasm very well


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 27, 2006)

this is not fair. xp is not that bad read this 1 how linux screwed his life
*distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=review-winxp


----------



## mehulved (Oct 27, 2006)

Well there are dangers in everything. Things go wrong. But it's not always the fault of the OS.


----------



## mediator (Oct 27, 2006)

desitek.com said:
			
		

> this is not fair. xp is not that bad read this 1 how linux screwed his life
> *distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=review-winxp



ROFLMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  , THat whole page gives me an impression that the kid wrote that after getting huge sums of money from MS! He relates Linux users to hackers and windows users as innocent phreaks. No where in the post he compared Linux to Windows and all the way just kept on saying how he installed windows. He didnt even elobarated his statement "I've seen the light" clearly and kept talking open-source and closed-source softwares in opposite terms !

I think he's making fun of Windows in most humble manner with BSOD on windows Xp desktop!

Nice article! An open-source guy migrating to closed source?? and then saying "I've seen the light"?? ROFLMAO!!


----------



## red_hat (Oct 27, 2006)

its all for honey and he even not able to make a good story to change our mind..lol.....


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 27, 2006)

this all is his fault


----------



## praka123 (Oct 27, 2006)

that guy posted 3 yrs back.y should we ROFL here now?


----------



## GNUrag (Oct 27, 2006)

Because he has written a very funny article with very strong sarcastic statements.


----------



## shaunak (Oct 27, 2006)

He's even put up his picture. 

Hey but lest not bash either of the two OSes.
Well we must admit both windows and linux have their issues and must be sorted out as they evolve. Linux must bring in more uniformity and windows must become more secure.


----------



## drsethi (Oct 27, 2006)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> this is not fair. xp is not that bad read this 1 how linux screwed his life
> *distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=review-winxp


Another false story spread by Linux Men!


----------



## NikhilVerma (Oct 27, 2006)

Linux is not all that bad either


----------



## praka123 (Oct 27, 2006)

@drsethi: if u understand the ethics behind Linux,U will not be here to support Window$ .
so i'll say read,read and again read about Free Software and Open Source,GPL. as medics rely on referring and reading their books.


> ``Free software'' is a matter of liberty, not price. To understand the concept, you should think of ``free'' as in ``free speech,'' not as in ``free beer.''


*www.fsf.org/licensing/essays/free-sw.html
read-Linux is free software and Linux is only the kernel


> Many computer users run a modified version of the GNU system (18k characters) every day, without realizing it. Through a peculiar turn of events, the version of GNU which is widely used today is more often known as ``Linux'', and many users are not aware of the extent of its connection with the GNU Project.
> 
> There really is a Linux, and these people are using it, but it is not the operating system. Linux is the kernel: the program in the system that allocates the machine's resources to the other programs that you run. The kernel is an essential part of an operating system, but useless by itself; it can only function in the context of a complete operating system. Linux is normally used in a combination with the GNU operating system: the whole system is basically GNU, with Linux functioning as its kernel.


*www.gnu.org/gnu/linux-and-gnu.html
links for free software:
*www.fsf.org/licensing/essays
cathedral and bajaar
*www.catb.org/esr/writings/cathedral-bazaar/

enlighten urself shed off the pride, Bill gates and his microsoft wont give u a trophy for ur support.left the fanboy in u.And Lastly *GNU/Linux is not equal to Communism*





*defectivebydesign.org/join/fsf


----------



## drsethi (Oct 28, 2006)

Dear Prakash
I am not against Linux. As a matter of fact I am using it, at present SuSE.
But I am against spreading false/exaggerated stories about Windows.
I also use Windows but it never caused any serious problem. I am yet to see BSOD in Windows vista.


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 28, 2006)

windows Rules All no matter how many flaws it has(no one's perfect).

as i've said earlier

a Lion(Windows) is a Lion(Windows) is a Lion(Windows) isa Lion(Windows)

a loin(Other OS) is a loin(Other OS) is a loin(Other OS) is a loin(Other OS)


----------



## mehulved (Oct 28, 2006)

DukeNukem said:
			
		

> windows Rules All no matter how many flaws it has(no one's perfect).
> 
> as i've said earlier
> 
> ...


Just wait and watch time will tell who will be Duke and who will be Nuked.


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 28, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Just wait and watch time will tell who will be Duke and who will be Nuked.



I AM ......... (LOL)


----------



## praka123 (Oct 28, 2006)

Will u get paid in Mangalore for supporting Mi-crow-soft?if yes pls post in random news section..there are many unemployed in my state and other.
Linux is the Lion which is coming slowly and sometimes fastly to capture the territory(World).Linux-territory male.


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 28, 2006)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> Will u get paid in Mangalore for supporting Mi-crow-soft?if yes pls post in random news section..there are many unemployed in my state and other.
> Linux is the Lion which is coming slowly and sometimes fastly to capture the territory(World).Linux-territory male.



I Don Know What is with you guys 

jus because Microsoft is not for free and linux is for free. Microsoft is Crap.

would'nt be this mentallaty same if the case is vice versa
i.e
Linux is not free and windows is for free

Yes it would've been 

CHEAP THINKING but after all WE ARE HUMANS


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 28, 2006)

even winxp is free   specially here in asia >>> india. 95% of the winxp user in India r using free 1.


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 28, 2006)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> even winxp is free   specially here in asia >>> india. 95% of the winxp user in India r using free 1.



This is the root cause of this problem. as now microsoft is pulling the cord on Piracy (which they can, way beeeefooore) result of which these 95% or more people's Comp is goin to turn OFF (or for time being untill next solu. (cracks/hacks) arrive). thus obnoxiousness


----------



## mediator (Oct 28, 2006)

DukeNukem said:
			
		

> I Don Know What is with you guys
> 
> jus because Microsoft is not for free and linux is for free. Microsoft is Crap.
> 
> ...



Its not something related to price dude! We have adobe photoshop and then GIMP, well which is better? Obviously photoshop is much better becoz of its features n all! So is neone criticising adobe?? People r not foolish if u think to criticise nething without judgement!! Neways nobody is saying Xp or VISTA or MS is crap. All migrators from window to linux or vice versa compare the OSs first, and comparison is the only thing that is brought everywhere!



			
				dukenukem said:
			
		

> This is the root cause of this problem. as now microsoft is pulling the cord on Piracy (which they can, way beeeefooore) result of which these 95% or more people's Comp is goin to turn OFF (or for time being untill next solu. (cracks/hacks) arrive). thus obnoxiousness


Well thats good for MS and certainly bad for people who look for free installation of windows or cracked windows!! MOst people don't have the money to buy expensive software. Open source is the only thing then they can rely on! If MS protection increases, then I can bet that no. of windows users will certainly and tremendously drop !!


----------



## nitish_mythology (Oct 29, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> Its not something related to price dude! We have adobe photoshop and then GIMP, well which is better? Obviously photoshop is much better becoz of its features n all! So is neone criticising adobe?? People r not foolish if u think to criticise nething without judgement!! Neways nobody is saying Xp or VISTA or MS is crap. All migrators from window to linux or vice versa compare the OSs first, and comparison is the only thing that is brought everywhere!



Agree with Mediator......


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Nov 1, 2006)

here is something strange 
*www.iunknown.com/articles/2006/10/20/dynamic-languages-microsoft-and-me


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 1, 2006)

DukeNukem said:
			
		

> I Don Know What is with you guys
> jus because Microsoft is not for free and linux is for free. Microsoft is Crap.


Its nothing to do with price of software.
Its more to do with standard compliance, monopolistic practices, bad business tactics.



			
				DukeNukem said:
			
		

> Yes it would've been
> CHEAP THINKING but after all WE ARE HUMANS


What do you mean?


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Nov 2, 2006)

DukeNukem said:
			
		

> This is the root cause of this problem. as now microsoft is pulling the cord on Piracy (which they can, way beeeefooore) result of which these 95% or more people's Comp is goin to turn OFF (or for time being untill next solu. (cracks/hacks) arrive). thus obnoxiousness



watever !

vista beta c$ack is already out


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 2, 2006)

Phew 
Linux Fanboys talking about Windows.
Will it ever be over?


----------



## mediator (Nov 2, 2006)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Phew
> *Linux Fanboys talking about Windows.*
> Will it ever be over?


There is a contradiction in ur statement!



> Fanboy or Fanboi is a term used to describe someone who is utterly devoted to a single subject or hobby, often to the point where it is considered an obsession. The term originated in comic book circles, *to describe someone who was socially insecure* and used comics as a shield from interaction, hence the disparaging connotations. *Fanboys are often experts on minor details* regarding their hobbies, and they take these details extremely seriously. ...


*www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&hs=7...e:Fanboy&sa=X&oi=glossary_definition&ct=title


> The stereotypical image of the fanboy is as an unkempt, socially awkward, young man who may be perceived as a loud mouthed pseudo-intellectual


Source : Wiki

So u see no one here's a fanboy! No one is loud-mouthed, or feels insecure or tries to justify without proper reasoning and linux is not something of minor details! We feel the freedom in Linux world and only post its facts when compared to others OSs and nobody tries to put false facts or improper reasonings!

Regardng all that, the guy in this thread who is being discussed i.e Jorge Lopez, is called a fanboy!

Neways dude, I fear whereva the terms windows n linux will coexist this debate will always resurface itself!


----------



## Yamaraj (Nov 2, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> Regardng all that, the guy in this thread who is being discussed i.e Jorge Lopez, is called a fanboy!


Read his articles again, with a little more attention this time. You didn't get his witty sarcasm!


----------



## mehulved (Nov 3, 2006)

Actually a very few people understood the sarcasm in both the articles.


----------



## JGuru (Nov 3, 2006)

@Mehul, I read few of those links given and they have their own share of sarcasm!!
 Some of them are false exaggerated stories as well!!. 
Let me make things clear. There is nothing wrong with proprietary software. M$ has
 a very arrogant & monopolistic business tactics (like @GNUrag said). Now that's
 what many people in the Linux world & even the Windows users don't like!!


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Nov 8, 2006)

All those people who are having pity at the writer's foolishness, For god's sake, all these articles are pieces of sarcastic humour . 
BTW MEDIATOR i really laughed out real hard at seeing ur reply , no offences but are you so blindly in love with Bill Gates that u can't actually understand the humour in these articles




			
				mediator said:
			
		

> ROFLMAOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> 
> Yea like others servers didn't had that capability. He's so excited that windows adv. server finally lets the desperately longing fanboys  do that.


----------



## mediator (Nov 8, 2006)

mehra.rakesh said:
			
		

> BTW MEDIATOR i really laughed out real hard at seeing ur reply , no offences but are you so blindly in love with Bill Gates that u can't actually understand the humour in these articles


Oh!  I didn't see that he was trying to make us laugh! Sorry!  
Then he must be a nice guy!


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Nov 13, 2006)

microsoft launched winserver 2003 with 1 great surprise for windows fanBoy!
your computer will shut down in 30 second please save all the open file.


----------



## mediator (Nov 13, 2006)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> microsoft launched winserver 2003 with 1 great surprise for windows fanBoy!
> your computer will shut down in 30 second please save all the open file.


Seriously??  ROFL Thats tooo much.


----------



## demoninside (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't understand why so much fuss about Linux,
and that too by ppl, who i think never used linux,
As even in today scenario around all SAP main Servers are Linux based Oracle Server,
Around 60% of overall servers are Linux Based.
(And this number is constantly Increasing why?)

There was one thing which was a problem before(Gaming)
But now it's much better,


I don't understand why they don't want to come out of there 1feet roof.


----------

